# I have finally added to my REIT account



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

Have have had a buy @ 6.60 for a while,2k shares has gone ,now hold more than a lot 6k

IMHO a great deal,I have been wrong before

Sorry

RUF.UN


----------



## godblsmnymkr (Jul 15, 2015)

i took a look at it before but was put off by rising ROC and texas exposure. it also looks a little scary technically. I'd appreciate any insight as to why you made the purchase?


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

godblsmnymkr said:


> i took a look at it before but was put off by rising ROC and texas exposure. it also looks a little scary technically. I'd appreciate any insight as to why you made the purchase?


My average cost is as to this date is 6.13

I see as the dollar will go down,I will collect the DIV and buy my CSH.UN and so it goes



good luck


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

Why didn't you buy dream office? I really need some buyers in there


----------

